# Not sure what I have. Its like IBS but I really do not know



## goingin (Apr 13, 2016)

Hey all,

I am trying to get to the core of what is wrong with with my bowels and I am hoping some of you readers might be able to offer some advice or insight on the symptoms I have outlined here.

I'm 24 years old. Previous sufferer of depression and anxiety. Here is my story so far.

So, just after Christmas 2014 - In the evening I fried up some prawns, seriously spicy prawns with plenty of oil and garlic. (I use to LOVE my spicy food, like, all the time). The next day I needed to drive my mother to work early in the morning. Something which I did fairly regularly seen as I was only working part-time at the time. Its a short drive and I usually head home afterward so I often just hopped out of bed, had a cup of tea and hopped straight in the car.

Unfortunately, the prawns & spice from the night before came back with a vengeance and no matter how hard I tried - my bowels went loose and the worst happened. I wont go any further. However the feeling I had was a lot of gut wrenching and churning followed by anxiety - i was driving at the time! followed by gas and followed by the inevitable.

Before this happened, my gut was pretty good. Never really had anything like this and never really thought about IBS before in my whole life.

Anyway. After the Christmas period I returned to University, not really thinking much of my episode and putting it down to too much spice.

Regrettably during my time at Uni I did not really think much about my diet. Many nights were filled with a late night takeaway, fried chicken, pizza curry ect. As I said, before my prawndemic I never really needed to think about my diet. I had high metabolism and throughout my life experience no issues having takeaways and curries ect. (I did also eat healthy most nights of the week!) However my diet was not really consistent. Some days I would not have breakfast, some days I would. Some days a very late dinner, some days an earlier dinner. It wasn't balanced and it wasn't consistent.

Anyway, moving on. I started to get a lot of churning and gargling sounds in my stomach when taking the bus to University. I began to get them in lectures and then experience slight anxiety attacks over fear of people hearing them.

The summer after xmas were my final exams. They suffered. Often on the bus in the morning I would get the churning stomach. Before the exam I'd go to the toilet multiple times. During the exam I'd loose focus and have anxiety attacks over my loud stomach sounds and then feel the need to go to the toilet.

After exams I had another near fatal experience. I was waiting for a friend In the shop for them to finish their shopping. I suddenly needed the toilet, at the time I was perfectly relaxed. The need became a must and I literally had to run home and barely held it before I got to the bathroom.

Now this is what I am dealing with now. When in situations I know I cannot get to toilet straight away, my "IBS" creeps in. If I feel my bowels move even slightly the anxiety kicks in. (I have always been a bit of an anxious person anyway but only recently It has affected my gut). If on the way to work I get stuck in traffic and I am late, it kicks in, I need to go and the pain and loose feeling is usually there getting progressively worse until I do go.

Now, my and my partner are currently long distance. About 1 / 2 hour plan journey. I'd not seen her for sometime and I knew I just needed to brave it and get on the plane. I took Imodium the night before and had a light dinner. Booked seats at the back on the aisle as close to the toilet as possible. Also probably went to the bathroom about 7/8 times before boarding the plane - even if i didn't need to go. When I got on the plane I tried to relax. I had a few films on my tablet and put them on.

For the first half hour of the flight, each time the seat belt lights went red "Don't get out of your seat!" - the feelings started and anxiety. I fought with myself not to subside and powered on. I also managed to make it my surprise. After seeing that the first few times of not being able to go - i could get through it and I was relaxed for the rest of the journey, until the descent to landing of course.

So what I gathered from this was that yes, sometimes I need the toilet and as soon as I feel the need to go, if I don't then I may let go on the run. But also that my "IBS" really kicks in when I am in a situation where I cannot go.

I have noticed that coffee, tea, spicy foods, curries do tend to flare up my symptoms especially if I have them late at night. But what I really feel is that it is all in my head. I have been to the doctors for blood tests - came back fine, nothing wrong.

What do you guys think? Could this just be in my head? I had that one bad experience and then nothing after that but due to my anxious nature anyway when I get ANY feeling of needing to go then my brain immediately thinks - your gonna **** yourself, get to a toilet...now.

My anxiety over it often increases depending on the situation. i.e. If i am driving someone I don't know well, and i think about going to the toilet, anxiety kicks in and I really need to go.

Its been like a year since I actually let it go on the move. And just now I occasionally get times where I need to go and if I don't go within 5 minutes, it will just happen on the move. Anxiety about needing to go usually fuels it though. But I miss the days of when I could just hold it in till I need to go.

I should also add I still suffer from the churning sounds, usually when hungry though. I also get quite bad gas.

All these symptoms really do make it hard for me to tell if its in my head or if I actually have something wrong with my digestive system.

I'm scared to fly and see my GF even though I've done it once. Each time I even think about getting on a plane the anxiety creeps in. I'm scared to go out with friends in situations where I do not have instant toliet access. Like on a road trip or to the cinema ect.

Any questions, please ask me.

Any help or advice you can offer, please give it and thank you in advance.

So yeah. Anyone relate? Where should I go next. The GP gave the all clear on the blood tests, now what do I do?

Thank you for reading. Sorry for rambling.


----------



## Delingo (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi,

I also am in the 'do I have IBS' limbo currently. I feel for your situation, I really do as it seems to bring on a horrible snowballing effect. I can't give you advice on the loose bowels and urgency, however having suffered with anxiety I can really empathise with you here. Usually, when you feel anxious it loosens up your bowels. It's the 'flight or fight' part of your body that takes over and kicks in, that usually leads to an urgency to go have a poop and I am guessing in your case that can be quite drastic?

It is a mind thing with anxiety, when you overthink it can make things 10 times worse - also anxiety can be exacerbated by that 'one bad experience' you may have had. In my case I was playing 6-a-side football with pals, about 30 minutes after I got blurred vision and that set off my panic for the next 2-3 years. After that I found myself becoming more irrational, more of a hypocondriac and it did a number with me and my health. Getting to understand anxiety is a huge thing, knowing you're not alone and finding out the best ways to manage it will help you no end. In time, you will learn to think more rationally and the snowballing effect it can have will ease off. Tell the doctor everything, don't generalise, be open and tell them everything you are going through, no matter how embarrassing you may feel.

I know I have probably told you things you already know, but I am just giving you my opinion for what it's worth.

All the best,

Dan


----------

